# CPU + Mainboard recommendation



## Pantu (Oct 29, 2011)

Hi folks,

Could you help me to choose some nice hardware for my FreeBSD home file server?

Basic requirements:

+ zfs mirror raid 3x2
+ geli encryption
+ zfs compression
+ run 24/7
+ serve 2-4 clients via smb/nfs/afp over Gigabit LAN (should be able to fill the Gigabit)
+ handle big/huge MySQL tables (few hundred MBs per table)
+ try not to consume too much electricity (slow down in idle)

I am looking for a mainboard that can take at least 16GB stable DDR3 ECC RAM. The processor should be an AMD as it is cheaper than Intel and should be able to handle at least the encryption and compression of six hard disks (maybe ten). For the future I would like to be able to extend up to 32GB RAM and to add four more hard disks (probably via pcie cards that have SATA slots).

I don't want to spend too much money on the CPU and mainboard, but I also want it to be stable and good to host FreeBSD on it. It is going to be in the living room, so it should be quiet and reduce CPU power when at idle.

Any recommendations are welcome, as I am not so firm with hardware.


----------



## ahavatar (Oct 30, 2011)

CPU: Athlon II dual core (I doubt if you need a quad core CPU for a home file server)
Motherboard: AM3+ socket motherboard with 8 SATA ports


----------



## lockdoc (Oct 31, 2011)

Is the amd dual core good at energy saving?


----------



## Beeblebrox (Oct 31, 2011)

I always check out this site when I want to know about a particular component. Granted test results are debatable, but it will give you some kind of idea:
http://www.cpubenchmark.net/
They have a number of charts, so take your pick - maybe this one?
http://www.cpubenchmark.net/cpu_value_available.html

As for power, not a really valid question; explained a little here:
http://www.passmark.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2675
You can look at the CPU's standard wattage consumption in the spec page of manufacturer's site if you want.


----------

